# Navigation Apps - Alternativen zu Komoot



## Bikelovers (11. September 2018)

Komoot treibt mich derzeit in den Wahnsinn.

Da ich in den hiesigen Wäldern noch wenig Orientierung habe , nutze ich gerne Tourenvorschläge anderer MTB'ler und plane sie entsprechend meinem Start um.
Gerne nutze ich dafür auch Touren von Gpies.com und importiere sie bei Komoot. 

Das ist bereits der erste Grund zum Verzweifeln:
Das Suchen und umplanen kostet extrem viel Zeit und Energie,
Oft genug gebe ich frustriert auf, weil das umplanen nicht funktioniert .

Im Wald geht der Frust weiter:
Ungenaue GPS-Ortung, ungenaue Navigation (Links sagen, rechts meinen oder scharf Links abbiegen und nach 400m bergauf ist das blöde Teil der Meinung: UPS, umkehren, Sie haben die Tour verlassen). 
Ständiges anhalten und Karten prüfen ist inzwischen leider normal...
Nicht günstig , wenn man als Anfänger weder das Gebiet kennt noch die Schwierigkeit der Trails einschätzen kann.

Gibt es Alternativen zu Komoot , die zuverlässiger sind und auch Tourenvorschläge für's Mountainbike bieten?

Schon mal Danke!


----------



## Hofbiker (12. September 2018)

Alternative ist mit XMV zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (12. September 2018)

Routing für MTB ist grundsätzlich nicht zu empfehlen. Egal welche app. Oft kommt Murks raus und dann steht man in der Pampa oder man lässt die schönsten trails aus...
Da hilft nur: selber vorplanen und dem track folgen (oder sich einen track von zuverlässiger Quelle besorgen)


----------



## Hofbiker (12. September 2018)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Alternative ist mit XMV zu fahren.


XMV = Xunder Menschen-,  Haus-, verstand einschalten.


----------



## Bikelovers (12. September 2018)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> XMV = Xunder Menschen-,  Haus-, verstand einschalten.



Sehr witzig...
Wenn man nix Sinnvolles beizutragen hat, kann man den Beitrag auch einfach ignorieren und sich blöde Kommentare verkneifen!


----------



## beuze1 (12. September 2018)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Alternative ist mit XMV zu fahren.



Was ist XMV


----------



## hardtails (12. September 2018)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Alternative ist mit XMV zu fahren.





Hofbiker schrieb:


> XMV = Xunder Menschen-,  Haus-, verstand einschalten.



das ist aber schon sehr arm wenn man unaufgefordert seine eigenen Witze erklärt


----------



## d-T-o (13. September 2018)

Bikelovers schrieb:


> Ungenaue GPS-Ortung, ungenaue Navigation (Links sagen, rechts meinen oder scharf Links abbiegen und nach 400m bergauf ist das blöde Teil der Meinung: UPS, umkehren, Sie haben die Tour verlassen).



So ganz verstehe ich deine Empörung nicht. Wie soll die App dir korrekte Anweisungen liefern wenn der GPS Ortung ungenau ist?
Da hilft wohl leider nur ein Austausch der Hardware...


----------



## Bikelovers (13. September 2018)

d-T-o schrieb:


> So ganz verstehe ich deine Empörung nicht. Wie soll die App dir korrekte Anweisungen liefern wenn der GPS Ortung ungenau ist?
> Da hilft wohl leider nur ein Austausch der Hardware...



Die ungenaue GPS-Ortung ist ein bekanntes Problem von Komoot  und hat nix mit dem Handy zu tun (mein Mann hat ein besseres Smartphone und das gleiche Problem).


----------



## d-T-o (13. September 2018)

Naja, die genaue GPS Position wird hardwareseitig bereitgestellt. Hat erst einmal mit der App nichts zu tun.
Das Problem bei Komoot scheint eher zu sein, dass die Position nicht ausgelesen werden kann ( also keine Position statt falsche Position). 
Ändert aber natürlich nichts an deinem Problem...


----------



## on any sunday (14. September 2018)

Alternativen gibt es hier im GPS Unterforum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikelovers (18. September 2018)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Alternativen gibt es hier im GPS Unterforum.



Irgendwie stell ich mich blöde an, dass GPS-Forum zu finden.
Magst du es einmal verlinken?

Danke


----------



## cschaeff (18. September 2018)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/gps-geraete-gps-software-und-digital-karten.173/


----------

